# Sun Yue Stat Tracker - Beijing Olympics 2008



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game 1 vs. USA - 26:39, 3/8 shooting (2/5 threes), 8 points, 1 rebound, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover, 3 fouls.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The block on Howard was nice. Yue played well..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I didn't realize he was so tall... kind of a bad thing as it slows him down. I mean the last thing we need is another small forward.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lakers fans should be happy with Sun (pronounced 'Soon' FYI) Yue's performance against the US. Kobe also gave him a nice welcoming gift by putting him on a poster.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I liked what I saw outta Sun,really quick very agile, his body movements remind me of Ginobilli, he's athletic enough to play 1 or 2. He's real young and lacks confidence. 

But hanging around Kobe, increasing his work ethic and defining a role I think he could be a very nice player. He should focus on scoring with his athleticism and ball handiling ability.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

He played pretty well. Doesn't seem to get the ball a lot in China's system. Plus being guarded by a motivated Kobe Bryant probably limited his scoring opportunities. His stroke is still terribly inconsistent much like when I saw him play a couple summers ago. That is w/o question his biggest weakness on the offensive end.

Oh, and you gotta love the fact that he's not scared to mix it up going for blocks. He's got great length, decent athleticism, and solid timing, he just wasn't in posistion a lot of the time. He got dunked on by Kobe, LeBron, and Chris Bosh, yet he blocks Dwight Howard. Go figure.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He is a good prospect.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

little gif i found of Sun's block on Dwight..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game 2 vs. Spain - 25:29, 1/4 shooting (0/3 threes), 2 points, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 3 turnovers, 4 fouls.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Spain's guards are much better than Sun Yue.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/akd6UwMdL5U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/akd6UwMdL5U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game 3 vs. Angola - 29:14, 4/4 shooting (2/2 threes), 1/1 free throws, 11 points, 1 rebound, 2 assists, 2 steals, 2 turnovers, 1 foul.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I didnt see it, but it sounds like he had a good game against Angola. With only 2 assists he doesnt appear to be the playmaker I thought he was.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Everybody has a good game against Angola


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Everybody has a good game against Angola


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game 4 vs. Germany - 28:16, 2/3 shooting (1/2 threes), 5 points, 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 1 turnover, 2 fouls.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Very good game against Germany, I thought he had 3 blocks. Surprising that he was guarding Dirk earlier and wasn't bad. He did get a block on Dirk lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game 5 vs. Greece - 29:53, 3/7 shooting (1/3 threes), 2/3 free throws, 9 points, 2 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 2 turnovers, 1 foul.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

How much playtime(if any) do you guys think he'll get next year? The guy appear to have the athleticism to play the 2/3 in the NBA but I don't know if he's better than the Walton/Vujacic/Radmanovic that the Lakers have in front of him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

At best Coby Karl minutes IMO


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> At best Coby Karl minutes IMO


yeah, maybe a little more. I was thinking like Critt's minutes before we traded him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You thought wrong ***** :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe, Chris Paul and Yao sound off on Sun..


Kobe


> "I think he's very talented, actually," said Bryant. "I was very impressed by him. I think he has great size, great length, good shooting touch, good ball handler, good vision, good pace.
> 
> "I was surprised at his size right off the top. He was able to handle the ball. I tried to test him a little bit, see if he could go left, go right, that sort of thing. So I like him."


Chris Paul


> "No 9 (Sun) is the best player in China's backcourt," he said during a press conference. "He is very quick, very athletic, very talented. He can shoot, and I think he can really play."



Yao


> "He wasn't a very good shooter and dribbler before, but this time he was doing great on both sides," said Yao Ming. "I noticed his progress after returning to China in July. I think he is ready for his NBA trip."


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/olympics/2008-08/23/content_6963480.htm


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M1UUkRQGlNo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M1UUkRQGlNo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
some of Sun's highlights from the Olympics.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

so what position would he play?

a 6'9' lefty PG sounds nice to me


----------

